# THE “PRETTY” PIGEON CONTEST: You be the Judge



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

OK, I am sure you have seen the thread, I have 29 birds in my loft from forum members that I will fly as part of my young bird team. It was proposed by one of the members (I think Warren) that we should have a show and vote the prettiest pigeon. If you have seven minutes check out the show on this YouTube link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyVLt6Teyl4

The way to vote is just post to this thread with the number from the pigeon you feel is the prettiest. Vote until July 1. On the 1st I will count who has the most votes here in this thread and I will post a key of whose who. 

Comments about me not being able to handle a few of the birds (some people call those ones ringers), my bad music selection, and other stuff can be posted here as well but it would be great if we could keep that over in the other thread. 

Open for anyone that cares to vote! Hope you enjoy the show!

Vote as many times and for as many pigeons as you want. No rules here!! All for fun, and to crown the prettiest pigeon.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have 7 of them written down at the moment and I'm not even done yet 
This is tough! Lots of pretty birds.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Can we pick more than one? I've narrowed it to 6.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I wrote down:
5, 7, 9, 10, 12, 17, 24, 25, 30, and 31 - LOL.
But I think I might go with* 9*  I like light checks, plus I know everyone will vote for the grizzles and splashes, haha  So I narrowed it down to three checks - 9, 22, and 28.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

This was tough but I pick the BB with the white spot on the forehead #31.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I think I will pick # 15

Good luck to all the birds and owners


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> This was tough but I pick the BB with the white spot on the forehead #31.


Lovin' the nose spot. Reminds me of a horse  Very pretty bird. I think they call those markings 'snips', but I can't remember.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

To hard to decide they all look great. On another note my 6 month old son enjoyed the music to the video


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I vote for # 19.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

They all look great.I'm voting for 5 and 15


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

I vote for #17


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

I vote for 7 and 15.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I vote number 17


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I just have to pick #20 to win the loft race and the show.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Nine out of ten non pigeon keeping people would pick an all white bird as the most beautiful. No doubt about that. It would be hard to argue that anything is more beautiful than an all white pigeon.

But, us pigeon people see some things that non pigeon people do not notice, and we also have our "personal" likes, for whatever reasons.

So, having said all of that. I pick as my top three, in this order.

1. #7

2. #30

3. #19

My memory sux, so I could not figure out which birds were mine. Otherwise I would naturally pick them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I was trying to pick out mine  I think I did, maybe. When it was a baby, he was one handsome little fellow, so I expect him to still be that way. Then again, he's a Sion, so he's naturally gonna be pretty


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Becky, is # 20 by any chance your bird?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> I just have to pick #20 to win the loft race and the show.


I have to agree with you on this one #20 all the way.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

all was pretty but i like 31


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

1. #19
2. #16


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Makes me want to handle each one!
#5
#19
#31


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

# 7, 20, and 21. But best of all, they all look healthy, clean and strong, so they are all winners to me.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

my vote is for # 26

but also liked #5, 15 and 17.


good example of how to hold a pigeon.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Flapdoodle said:


> OK, I am sure you have seen the thread, I have 29 birds in my loft from forum members that I will fly as part of my young bird team. It was proposed by one of the members (I think Warren) that we should have a show and vote the prettiest pigeon. If you have seven minutes check out the show on this YouTube link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyVLt6Teyl4
> 
> ...


This has been so good and so great, thank you for sharing ! 

My only suggestion, if you go professional with such an event. That you record such a video, along with a band number which is scanned by microchip. This way you have a positive ID of the bird before the races, and then later you can record the race results. My biggest gripe with some of the One Loft Events out there, is a lack of transparency and communication. I find it kind of ironic, that this event, althought "Just For Fun Only", is in this forum and You Tube, at the forefront in communication with the Breeders. 

Keep up the good work, very impressive.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

bbcdon said:


> Becky, is # 20 by any chance your bird?


Unfortunately, no  I almost sent one that looked like it though!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> This has been so good and so great, thank you for sharing !
> 
> My only suggestion, if you go professional with such an event. That you record such a video, along with a band number which is scanned by microchip. This way you have a positive ID of the bird before the races, and then later you can record the race results. My biggest gripe with some of the One Loft Events out there, is a lack of transparency and communication. I find it kind of ironic, that this event, althought "Just For Fun Only", is in this forum and You Tube, at the forefront in communication with the Breeders.
> 
> Keep up the good work, very impressive.



PS. I vote for the following, because my wife said I should ! 

*#5 #17 #12 #20*


----------



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

my vote is for all the white ones


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Lovin' the nose spot. Reminds me of a horse  Very pretty bird. I think they call those markings 'snips', but I can't remember.


Exactly my thoughts! Very pretty bird.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

#26 gets my vote. beautiful bird.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Even in any pigeon show The pretty bird does not win. Its about points But This will get votes I vote 1 thru 29


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*# 19*



bbcdon said:


> I vote for # 19.


Are you sure this is your bird?  sure looks like one of mine >Kevin


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I vote # 17 for beauty, 19 for speed and skill...


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

I like #31.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Flyin' in to cast my votes for:

*5

7

12

15

26

31*

I love the "spot" (snip?) on the nose of 31!

ALL birds looked great! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Let's go #31! Let's go!


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> PS. I vote for the following, because my wife said I should !
> 
> *#5 #17 #12 #20*



Blame it on your wife LOL


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

I thought 20 and 26 were very unusual and beautiful but in reality they are all lovely and all deserve to win, most of all number 13, since you seemed to pull out most of his feathers, poor thing!


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

I Vote *#5*

These are the numbers I wrote 3, 5, 7, 17, 20, 24 after going back I got to admit they all look sharp and healthy but I wished I had a #5 in my Loft, I like the splashes, I can recognize them when they fly and dance in the wind.

Good Job!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm going to vote for:

#5 looks a lot like my Garye

#7 looks a lot like my Sue

#15 because it seemed to be the most calm and had very pretty markings


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Funny how I agreed with many of you. Since some of you have picked race winners by looking at the birds, I thought I would do the same. First of all many of the birds were too thin and scrawny looking to even be put in a show. I judged the show birds on looks alone not looking at color for my decider. The whites were just too scrawny looking for show winners. I did happen that the grizzles looked most show worthy. They had thick necks and held themselves very well. That being said I agreed with seven of you on the winner #7, 6 of you on #19 for second and 6 of you for 15 for third.

Win 7
Place 19
Show 15

As for race winners most points
Win 12
Place 19
show 9

I feel like I am at the horse races and have not read the daily info.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great video and beautiful birds .. all of them! I love white birds but must admit that solid black pigeons are my very favorite (you don't have one of those .. guess black isn't a racing pigeon color). Of this group in the video, I gotta go with #7 but was tempted by them all.

If it would help you P-T One Loft participants with this voting, I can make you a poll here on Pigeon-Talk where people can vote for their "prettiest" bird. Just let me know. Might make the vote counting a little easier and also "impose" some rules on how many can be voted for. No prob if you want to do vote counting yourself.

I am really enjoying this whole P-T One Loft thing! Thank you to all who are participating and made this happen. Best of luck to all of you and your birds!

Terry


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

i picked 7, 11, 15, 24 and 31. I was picking more on the looks.


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll vote:

5, 7, 15

See a pattern? 

All of your birds look nice though. Good luck with them.

Don


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> Great video and beautiful birds .. all of them! I love white birds but must admit that solid black pigeons are my very favorite (you don't have one of those .. guess black isn't a racing pigeon color). Of this group in the video, I gotta go with #7 but was tempted by them all.
> 
> If it would help you P-T One Loft participants with this voting, I can make you a poll here on Pigeon-Talk where people can vote for their "prettiest" bird. Just let me know. Might make the vote counting a little easier and also "impose" some rules on how many can be voted for. No prob if you want to do vote counting yourself.
> 
> ...


Terry thanks for the offer, I did not know those capabilities excited. Being that we already have around 40 votes, I say we should just leave it as is, but I am easy. Counting them up will give my 10 year old something to do.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Flapdoodle said:


> Terry thanks for the offer, I did not know those capabilities excited. Being that we already have around 40 votes, I say we should just leave it as is, but I am easy. Counting them up will give my 10 year old something to do.


Sounds good to me! 

Terry


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, I should have sent one white, but with four they all look alike so cancel each other out. I also got to agree they are looking a little scrawny. Are you feeding them their grits and eggs with the bacon extra crispy each morning? They also like a cold beer after training while watching, "The Dukes of Hazzard."

I vote for 7 and 31,


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

*# 5* has some very interesting markings, so I am going with that one!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

This is why I turned into a racing fancier, instead of a show fancier. 

With racing, the clock determines the winner...based on speed. If you have a particular pigeon which wins more often or then not....then serious racing fanciers look at that winner, and the clues given, as to what a racing pigeon *should* look like. 

With a beauty contest such as this.....it all becomes subjective.....one's perception and/or perspective of beauty, might be another fancier's cull. Just goes to show, fanciers can't even agree on what "Pretty" is suppose to look like.......




It is a lot of fun though.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> This is why I turned into a racing fancier, instead of a show fancier.
> 
> With racing, the clock determines the winner...based on speed. If you have a particular pigeon which wins more often or then not....then serious racing fanciers look at that winner, and the clues given, as to what a racing pigeon *should* look like.
> 
> ...


Warren
I have only entered one pigeon show. I was in Grand Junction to pick up my bird that won the little futurity up there. The guy that flew him took him to their annual show where I was to pick him up. When I got there, he told me that he had entered him into the show while he was there. I had five minutes with him and he was thin and small and very mellow. So of course I thought he was a hen. I am not too good at sexing a bird in 5 minutes that I have not seen since he was 4 weeks old. 
Anyway, I put him in the hen cage and he of course started driving the hens. The judge, none other than Freddie Rivera, scolded me for not knowing the sex of my bird. Driving all night and not thinking much of it, I caught him and put him in the cock cage. 
He had the cage of about 50 birds narrowed down to 4 and mine was still in there. That is when he called me over and asked me if I was crazy. Why would I enter a cock as a hen that was missing flights and tail feathers. He told me I would have won if the bird was full feathered.
After being disciplined by one of the best all time, I think I will not enter any more shows. 
Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

For those interested, he is the bird on my avitar and the bird on the home page of my webpage Maverick. He is the brother of Buzz, the grandsire of my bird in the race.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> This is why I turned into a racing fancier, instead of a show fancier.
> 
> With racing, the clock determines the winner...based on speed. If you have a particular pigeon which wins more often or then not....then serious racing fanciers look at that winner, and the clues given, as to what a racing pigeon *should* look like.
> 
> ...


No kidding!!! I mean look at your picture!!! I mean you married pretty, most everyone here would agree. Then look at what your wife married. But then, you got to love those pretty young ladies with bad taste in men. That's how I got married. 

LOL Tony

PS If it is fun then pick your pretty bird. What's your vote.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Warren
> I have only entered one pigeon show. I was in Grand Junction to pick up my bird that won the little futurity up there. The guy that flew him took him to their annual show where I was to pick him up. When I got there, he told me that he had entered him into the show while he was there. I had five minutes with him and he was thin and small and very mellow. So of course I thought he was a hen. I am not too good at sexing a bird in 5 minutes that I have not seen since he was 4 weeks old.
> Anyway, I put him in the hen cage and he of course started driving the hens. The judge, none other than Freddie Rivera, scolded me for not knowing the sex of my bird. Driving all night and not thinking much of it, I caught him and put him in the cock cage.
> He had the cage of about 50 birds narrowed down to 4 and mine was still in there. That is when he called me over and asked me if I was crazy. Why would I enter a cock as a hen that was missing flights and tail feathers. He told me I would have won if the bird was full feathered.
> ...


Randy,

That story is way too cool....sounds like me...I could just hear Freddie yelling at me as I read your story ! 

We had one of the worst racing fanciers in our club out of the whole combine. But, he was into showing and entered some birds into the Grand National Pigeon Show which was held in Lancaster, Pa. at the Host Farm and Resort a few years back. He ended up winning 1st and 2nd Place in the Homing Pigeon section of the show. Our worst in Combine turned out to be the best in the Homing Pigeon Show that day. They may have been "Pretty" but they couln't race worth a darn. So, if your bird get's voted the most "Pretty" bird, majority of the time...that bird will never fly. Might as well have it shipped back to you, so you can tell all your friends it is your big show winner, cause it ain't gonna win no races.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Big T said:


> No kidding!!! I mean look at your picture!!! I mean you married pretty, most everyone here would agree. Then look at what your wife married. But then, you got to love those pretty young ladies with bad taste in men. That's how I got married.
> 
> LOL Tony
> 
> PS If it is fun then pick your pretty bird. What's your vote.


 Hey, what are you talking about. My wife claims she got the pick of the litter and a real pretty one at that. And I have learned that it does not pay to disagree with my wife ! 

And looking at my picture....it is an early photo I admit, I have gained a little weight since this picture was taken....but I bet I could have won a "Pretty" young man contest.....or "Pretty Pigeon Fancier" contest......if there had been one back in those days....

PS. And I already voted #5, #12, #17, #20


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> Nine out of ten non pigeon keeping people would pick an all white bird as the most beautiful. No doubt about that. It would be hard to argue that anything is more beautiful than an all white pigeon.
> 
> But, us pigeon people see some things that non pigeon people do not notice, and we also have our "personal" likes, for whatever reasons.
> 
> ...


This having been said, my favourite is # 31. Did I say 31 ? 31 once again, that is 4 votes for 31 ! And what a wing he's got ! I also like # 1, 3, 5, 13, 20 and some others... but 31 is my absolute fave ! If he doesn't get lost for some reason, he could make a great pigeon.
Cheers,
JPS


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Hey, what are you talking about. My wife claims she got the pick of the litter and a real pretty one at that. And I have learned that it does not pay to disagree with my wife !
> 
> And looking at my picture....it is an early photo I admit, I have gained a little weight since this picture was taken....but I bet I could have won a "Pretty" young man contest.....or "Pretty Pigeon Fancier" contest......if there had been one back in those days....
> 
> PS. And I already voted #5, #12, #17, #20


When I'm wrong, I admit it. Great picture Warren. We all know your wife is a lucky woman if for no other reason it is this statement,"I have learned that it does not pay to disagree with my wife." You are a smart man. and a good looking kid.

And you are right, "This is fun."

Tony


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to make the video. I have been out of down for awhile.I liked them all,but this being the pretty bird contest I will have to go with #31. Jeff


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Hey, what are you talking about. My wife claims she got the pick of the litter and a real pretty one at that. And I have learned that it does not pay to disagree with my wife !


She's right, that's one cute puppy!

I'm partial to blue checkered, but I think I have the prettiest. My vote is for #15 - gorgeous!


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

*We have a winner!!!*

I am pleased to announce we have a winner. It would have been a 4 way tie with #’s 5, 7, 15, and 31. However due to a technical loop hole in the rules #31 is our winner. Someone decided to vote for 31 four times in one post. Obviously some people can’t tell the difference between a feral and a racing pigeon. Congrats *conditionfreak*, you win with your ¼ feral blood… what do you call him, I mean call it… *Marine Won *(http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=466799&postcount=281)

I uploaded a new video in youtube showing where each bird was from:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDixAPfKhc4 

I hope everyone has a great 4th of July!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS Conditionfreak/31!!*

Watching the video again was fun. ALL the birds looked GREAT!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Leave it to a Marine to win a beauty contest. Pretty Boy....

LOL Tony

PS It is the fourth of July, Thank you all who served our country. It is you who make this country free.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow. I didn't realize it was my pigeon and did not vote for it. I was even a little disappointed that so many picked it over #7, as I thought #7 was clearly the best looking bird.

Guess you might as well ship it back to me, as Warren has already deemed it unworthy to race against "real" racing pigeons. 

On second thought. Let's just let it race for the fun of it and see how badly it does.

A message from "Marine Won" to Warren and all the rest. 

"Don't hate me because I am beautiful, Bring it on, you ugly ducklings". 





Seriously though. It may or may not race well, but it comes from real good parents. A big Kudo to flapdoodle for all the work he is doing. It is more fun than the one loft races I have entered, which cost hundreds of dollars. Also Kudos to all the entrants, as they all look like winners (well, except for those whites).


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> Wow. I didn't realize it was my pigeon and did not vote for it. I was even a little disappointed that so many picked it over #7, as I thought #7 was clearly the best looking bird.


Congrats on winning - what a gorgeous bird. 

I voted for 7 - thought she was a real beauty!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I did not get a chance to see the thread for I was busy at the time. Congratulations and its a beautiful birdie...c.hert


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Big T said:


> Leave it to a Marine to win a beauty contest. Pretty Boy....
> 
> LOL Tony
> 
> PS It is the fourth of July, Thank you all who served our country. It is you who make this country free.


LOL 



Man all those checks really confused me. Definitely did not recognize mine, ahaha.
Congrats to the lovely Marine bird. Sure is pretty!


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

Flapdoodle said:


> I am pleased to announce we have a winner. It would have been a 4 way tie with #’s 5, 7, 15, and 31. However due to a technical loop hole in the rules #31 is our winner. Someone decided to vote for 31 four times in one post. Obviously some people can’t tell the difference between a feral and a racing pigeon. Congrats *conditionfreak*, you win with your ¼ feral blood… what do you call him, I mean call it… *Marine Won
> 
> I hope everyone has a great 4th of July!*


*

Congratulations Conditionfreak ! Feral is the mother of all pigeons  They are probably better for the longer contests though ! 
Have a good 4th of July yall!*


----------

